# und alle so: yeah!



## ROCKnLOL (19. September 2009)

alles hat mit diesem plakat angefangen...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/spanier/3910411907/


Hamburg - Freitagabend auf dem Gänsemarkt, einem kleinen, von Häusern eingefassten Platz in der Hamburger Innenstadt. Angela Merkel ist gekommen, weil sie Bundeskanzlerin bleiben will, dicht gedrängt stehen rund 2000 Menschen vor der Bühne. Es sind zum großen Teil keine Fans, Merkel wird von einem Pfeifkonzert begrüßt.


Dann ändern die Demonstranten ihre Taktik des Protests. Die Kanzlerin beginnt ihre Rede - "Yeah!", schallt es aus der Menge, und danach gleich wieder, "Yeah!". Und so geht es weiter.

Einige CDU-Anhänger mit orangefarbenen Merkel-Bannern blicken säuerlich zu den gut drei Dutzend jungen Menschen, die im Abstand von zehn Sekunden zu ihrem nächsten "Yeah!" ansetzen. Sie haben Schilder dabei, aufgemalte Sprechblasen: "Yeah!", steht darauf, "Yeah!" brüllen sie schon wieder Richtung Bundeskanzlerin. Die Parteifreunde ahnen, dass hier etwas nicht stimmt. Die Wahlkampfveranstaltung von Angela Merkel wird von einem Flashmob heimgesucht. "Yeah."


link zum video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_TlPzJddl4

was haltet ihr von dieser aktion? egal wo sie jetzt auftritt, die olle kann keine rede mehr vernünftig halten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (19. September 2009)

habs vorhin schon im yt fred gepostet: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t&p=2111079

find die aktion verdammt herrlich. es sollte übrigens so sein nach jedem satz von angie ein yeah von sich zu geben.


----------



## ROCKnLOL (19. September 2009)

schade das sie in meiner nähe vor dem wahlkampf keine reden hält  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apostasy (19. September 2009)

xD herrlich ich glaub ich muss nach hamburg ziehen


----------



## Gothic_1234 (19. September 2009)

lolololololol was man so auf iiden kommt^^


----------



## ROCKnLOL (19. September 2009)

bringt jetzt auch nichts mehr^^
die rede is schon vorbei..


----------



## Gothic_1234 (19. September 2009)

war bestimmt lustig^^


----------



## EspCap (19. September 2009)

Finde ich geil, war sicher ne lustige Aktion, arr!


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (19. September 2009)

einfallslos, lächerlich....jedem das seine....


----------



## El Homer (19. September 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> einfallslos, lächerlich....jedem das seine....


deine Signatur erklärt dein Kommentar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
herlich


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (19. September 2009)

El schrieb:


> deine Signatur erklärt dein Kommentar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nicht wirklich.... ich wette, viele die hier schreien.... haben nicht den blassesten schimmer warum sie es tun.


----------



## Phash (19. September 2009)

schreein? YEAH! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






gute Vorlage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Coole Aktion. Merkel is aber zu sehr Profi um sich davon ablenken zu lassen


----------



## Gothic_1234 (19. September 2009)

wow ist grade in den nachrichten^^

war nur kurz am anfang^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. September 2009)

ARRRR... diese Aktion ist vollkommen sinnbefreit... die verschwendete Energie die man für ein bisschen "Spaß" verbraten hat, hätte man viel besser investieren können um wirklich was zu erreichen außer "Störenfried spielen"... ARRR!


----------



## Death_Master (19. September 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> einfallslos, lächerlich....jedem das seine....



so ist es


----------



## ROCKnLOL (19. September 2009)

flashmobs sind meist ohne sinn um verwirrung zu stiften.


----------



## EspCap (19. September 2009)

Mal ehrlich, so lächerliche wie diese total aussagekräftigen CDU-'Wir-haben-die-Kraft'-Wahlplakate ist es lange nicht, arr!


----------



## Natar (19. September 2009)

finde es eine ziemlich peinliche und kindische aktion :/


----------



## riesentrolli (19. September 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> finde es eine ziemlich peinliche und kindische aktion :/


wenn die merkel nich mit inhalten ankommt muss man sich auch nich auf vernünftiger ebene mit der auseinander setzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cheerza (19. September 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, so lächerliche wie diese total aussagekräftigen CDU-'Wir-haben-die-Kraft'-Wahlplakate ist es lange nicht, arr!



SIGN!!!


----------



## Tic0 (19. September 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> nicht wirklich.... ich wette, viele die hier schreien.... haben nicht den blassesten schimmer warum sie es tun.



Vielleicht weils den Leuten Spass macht.


----------



## Falathrim (21. September 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, so lächerliche wie diese total aussagekräftigen CDU-'Wir-haben-die-Atom-Kraft'-Wahlplakate ist es lange nicht, arr!


fixed

Wird bei uns immer so überklebt das Plakat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber es ist leider immer noch alles einfallsreicher als die SPD 
"Lieber eine starke SPD als schwarz-gelber Blah"

Kein Programm, nur auf die anderen hauen, niveauloser als die FDP vor 5 Jahren ._.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. September 2009)

die überbieten scih grad alle in niveaulosigkeit^^ also danach kann man nicht gehn


----------



## EspCap (21. September 2009)

Ja, die SPD Plakate sind auch sehr lächerlich.. eigentlich sind so gut wie alle lächerlich und aussagenlos, die Piratenpartei-Plakate mal ausgenommen - die sind echt gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. September 2009)

i lol´d


----------



## Agyros (21. September 2009)

Unnötig, peinlich und respektlos ...

Aber wenns um ernsthafte Dinge geht den Schwanz einziehen -.-


----------



## chopi (21. September 2009)

Sehr geile Aktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hört auf nach Sinn von Flashmobs zu rufen,das soll einfach Spaß machen,eine politische Aussage (Merkels Rede ist voll doof und was wollen wir auf ironische Weise zeigen) ist da eig. garnicht so wichtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Sinne von "Fuck the System",mfg.


----------



## Natar (21. September 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Sehr geile Aktion
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gutes beispiel warum ich die aktion peinlich und kindisch finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (21. September 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> gutes beispiel warum ich die aktion peinlich und kindisch finde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Uhh,ich wollt schon immer ein gutes Beispiel sein <3
Ist alles was Spaß macht kindisch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (21. September 2009)

"Und alles so: Yeah"
ist ein "Satz", der direkt aus der Hausaufgabe eines Tafelklasslers kommen kann.
Die ganze Aktion find ich sinnlos, und "Spass" kann man auch haben, ohne Jemandem (Egal ob Idiot oder nicht) respektlos gegenueber zu sein.
Protestieren darf, kann und soll man, wenn etwas nicht passt, aber dabei muss man ein ziel haben und nicht "um cool zu sein".
Aus dem Grund hab ich z.b NICHT mitgestreikt, als es die Aktion in Oesterreich gab, gegen die Lehrerdebatte.
"Yo alda, kommst streiken? Is sicha voll das geile"
"Lol gail nicht Schule Mann? Isch kumm mid aldah"


----------



## Camô (21. September 2009)

Es gibt gute Flashmobs und es gibt schlechte Flashmobs. Dieser ist leider Letzteres. 
Ein wirklich lustiger Flashmob war, als ein ganzes Café schlagartig aufstand und ging, als sich eine kleine Gruppe von Menschen dazugesetzt hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (21. September 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Es gibt gute Flashmobs und es gibt schlechte Flashmobs. Dieser ist leider Letzteres.
> Ein wirklich lustiger Flashmob war, als ein ganzes Café schlagartig aufstand und ging, als sich eine kleine Gruppe von Menschen dazugesetzt hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Video! Need! :O


----------



## Tabuno (21. September 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> einfallslos, lächerlich....jedem das seine....


/sign.
Das ist so unlustig und gehört bitte in den youtube Thread..


----------



## Camô (21. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Video! Need! :O


Hab ich leider nicht zur Hand. Aber Simon Gosejohann hat in seiner Sendung "Commedystreet" das Gleiche gemacht. Vielleicht wirst du dort fündig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (22. September 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Uhh,ich wollt schon immer ein gutes Beispiel sein <3
> Ist alles was Spaß macht kindisch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



tjo, ich finde bei politik hört der spass auf

mir tun die leute leid welche interessiert an die kundgebung eurer kanzlerin gegangen sind

stell dir mal ein vater vor welcher mit seinen kindern an die kundgebung geht (au papi gell dies ist die kanzlerin, oh mega)
der vater: ja genau, gut zuhören mein kindchen, politik bedeutet die zukunft unserer landes

und alle 20 sek rufen ein paar deppen dazwischen und stören das ganze

ich wäre ausgerastet


Hauptsache rumnörgeln (oh, die merkel konnte die wirtschaftskrise nicht verhindern, mit unserem land gehts bergab) und mit solchen aktionen leute stören, welche nachweislich hart und wohl auch gut arbeiten, auch wenn sie vielleicht andere ansichten haben


----------



## chopi (22. September 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> *stell dir mal* ein vater *vor* welcher mit seinen kindern an die kundgebung geht (au papi gell dies ist die kanzlerin, oh mega)
> der vater: ja genau, gut zuhören mein kindchen, politik bedeutet die zukunft unserer landes
> und alle 20 sek rufen ein paar deppen dazwischen und stören das ganze



Hab ich,lol x]


----------



## ROCKnLOL (22. September 2009)

so ein scheißegerede muss gleich im keim erstickt werden!
die anderen vertreter der großen parteien lassen den gysi auch nich ausreden wie man schon in vielen sendungen verfolgen konnte. meldet sich die linke wird es gleich ins lächerliche gezogen eben aus dem grund das es die linke ist obwohl es inhaltlich auf festem grund stößt.
wählen würde ich die linken zwar nicht aber....ach fuck ich schweife schon wieder aus...
..ich fands lustig und ne friedliche art zu demonstrieren isses allermal...auch wenn es den meisten nicht ums demonstrieren ging^^ außerdem waren da viele von den euch hochgelobten piraten dabei....yeah!


----------



## Phash (22. September 2009)

Ich würd lieber mal ne NPD Versammlung stören, aber mit "buh" statt "yeah" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hinack (22. September 2009)

Is irgentwie schon lächerlich , es soll ja Leute geben, die sich für Politik interressieren, und sich solch eine Ansprache anhören wollen.

Ihr fändet es doch auch nicht schön, wenn ihr zuhause sitzt, euch Fußball anhört oder anguckt und 5 Leute neben euch sitzen, und andauernd "Yeah!" schreien oO


----------



## chopi (22. September 2009)

Hinack schrieb:


> Ihr fändet es doch auch nicht schön, wenn ihr zuhause sitzt, euch Fußball anhört oder anguckt und 5 Leute neben euch sitzen, und andauernd "Yeah!" schreien oO


*Würde* ich Fußball gucken,würde ich mich freuen,wenn 5 Leute (wenn sie neben mir sitzen,sind es warscheinlich meine Freunde,die Fans der selben Mannschaft sind) neben mir die ganze Zeit "Yeah!!" schreien,weil meine Mannschaft dann warscheinlich gewinnen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ROCKnLOL (22. September 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> Ich würd lieber mal ne NPD Versammlung stören, aber mit "buh" statt "yeah"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



is doch bei jeder öffentlichen veranstaltung von denen so^^


----------



## Hinack (22. September 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> *Würde* ich Fußball gucken,würde ich mich freuen,wenn 5 Leute (wenn sie neben mir sitzen,sind es warscheinlich meine Freunde,die Fans der selben Mannschaft sind) neben mir die ganze Zeit "Yeah!!" schreien,weil meine Mannschaft dann warscheinlich gewinnen würde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja gut, dann halt was anderes xD
Villeicht sind die ja auch für die Gegner, oder sind irgentwelche unbekannten die am Fenster stehen ~.~


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. September 2009)

Die Presse hats auch entdeckt :

http://www.focus.de/digital/internet/flash...aid_438380.html


----------



## riesentrolli (23. September 2009)

und alles so auf ebay: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewIt...0#ht_576wt_1068

*haben will*


----------

